# PH's and MDMA?



## Blac (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to be starting another ORAL only cycle of methadrol extreme. Got such amazing results last year that I figured I'd do another this year. 

Before I ask, yes I know MDMA is not good for you. I know PH/steroid's aren't considered 'good' for you. I know neither are "safe". That's not my question here.

Are the combination of methadrol extreme and MDMA really that bad? I get the blood pressure rising issues -etc-, but is it something that if I take it, i'm going to die... 

What can I do to help prevent or lower any possible problem?

If given the choice, would it be better to do the MDMA 2 week's in on a cycle or  3 1/2 weeks in on a PH/Oral only cycle?


----------



## redz (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you trying to figure out when it is best to take extacy? I`m a little confused here.


----------



## Blac (Feb 14, 2012)

redz said:


> Are you trying to figure out when it is best to take extacy? I`m a little confused here.



I'm going to a concert on the 13th, I'm trying to figure out if I should start my cycle immediately or wait till the 1'st when I was planning on starting. Or if it even really matter's all that much. Also what I can do to help reduce any risk associated with doing the 2.


----------



## redz (Feb 14, 2012)

I don`t have experience with pro-hormones but I would never take extacy personally while on steroids.


----------



## banker23 (Feb 14, 2012)

redz said:


> I don`t have experience with pro-hormones but I would never take extacy personally while on steroids.


 
I wouldn't even drink and I'd try to avoid even cough medicine, prescriptions, decongestants, etc. while "on" any steroidal substance. So considering illicit drugs is ludicrous IMO. Maybe weed would be beneficial (it seems marijuana is a cure for every ailment in the media these days).


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 14, 2012)

i would say since you have no idea if ur getting straight MDMA and don't know what else is in it i wouldn't take it while on AAS.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 14, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> i would say since you have no idea if ur getting straight MDMA and don't know what else is in it i wouldn't take it while on AAS.



It's usually cut with something.  Read up on the recent string of deaths in Western Canada from a batch that was cut with shit.   If you do take it though takes lots of vitamin C and a lot of water (Vit. C is supposed to help stop it from raping your dendrites as much as it does).


----------



## Blac (Feb 14, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> i would say since you have no idea if ur getting straight MDMA and don't know what else is in it i wouldn't take it while on AAS.





OfficerFarva said:


> It's usually cut with something.  Read up on the recent string of deaths in Western Canada from a batch that was cut with shit.   If you do take it though takes lots of vitamin C and a lot of water (Vit. C is supposed to help stop it from raping your dendrites as much as it does).



Let's say a person had already taken some from a batch and it was 100% fine and had a great experience and still has some from that batch left.

granted there's no way to know what exactly was in it, but with some good resources know's for a fact it is relatively clean mdma.

I figured i'd continue animal pak'ing it out like I have been, and then take a decent amount of vit C prior and after. 

My main concern is the blood pressure spiking, is that really something I should be concerned about? I'm very athletic and have a nearly perfect blood pressure naturally.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 14, 2012)

Blac said:


> Let's say a person had already taken some from a batch and it was 100% fine and had a great experience and still has some from that batch left.
> 
> granted there's no way to know what exactly was in it, but with some good resources know's for a fact it is relatively clean mdma.
> 
> ...




I don't know much about methadrol and its effects so I couldn't tell you really.  

This "MDMA has similar effects on another neurotransmitter???norepinephrine, which can cause increases in heart rate and blood pressure." and its probably cut with meth as well which really jacks up the heart rate and BP.  It's your call, as long as you do a reasonable amount and take those precautions you SHOULD be fine but you decide if its worth it.


----------



## adwal99 (Feb 14, 2012)

is this your first time doin X?


----------



## Blac (Feb 14, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> is this your first time doin X?



No. 2nd.

I have lots of friends who have been hitting up big raves whenever they are in town for a couple years now. Only time they roll... They finally convinced me, I did for the first time a month ago.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 14, 2012)

MDMA is an amphetamine. It will cause a release of norepinephrine which will increase your pulse and cause vasoconstriction. So yes it will increase blood pressure.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 14, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> MDMA is an amphetamine. It will cause a release of norepinephrine which will increase your pulse and cause vasoconstriction. So yes it will increase blood pressure.



Just like I said..


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 14, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just like I said..



Yep, you did 

And to the OP...

You may think its clean mdma, but unless you watched the safrole distill over, purchased or synthed legit methylamine, ran the wacker and distilled out that minty fresh mdp2p, cut up those pieces of Al, uh.... 

Never mind


----------



## Imosted (Feb 14, 2012)

If it is gonna be once in a while i dont see any problems, most people here drink and do drugs(other than weed) on and off cycle. so dont worry but dont make it a habit.


----------



## gamma (Feb 15, 2012)

Bro have fun and live life, but really not a great combo . No one here can really answer these questions for you only you can chose your path . But jus wait , go party pop your beans , drink lots of water . Then start your cycle when get back .Bp is not the only thing that could get outta of wack, the extra stress on liver not all that great either.



On a side note I jus watch a show on history channel, about x and its origin its pretty damn good , goggle it i am sure its on you tube or something.


----------



## Pony (Feb 15, 2012)

If you've got some molly in powder, why dont you just take a lower dose?  Im sure your body will respond just as well considering all the strain its already going through to handle your cycle.  Snort 1/2 a pill or something, and let your body decide if it can handle the full amount.  Thats why they call it 'experiementing' with drugs 

PS- have fun at the rave, havent seen one around here in 10 years!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 15, 2012)

Pony said:


> If you've got some molly in powder, why dont you just take a lower dose?  Im sure your body will respond just as well considering all the strain its already going through to handle your cycle.  Snort 1/2 a pill or something, and let your body decide if it can handle the full amount.  Thats why they call it 'experiementing' with drugs
> 
> PS- have fun at the rave, havent seen one around here in 10 years!!




What's this molly BS compared to MDMA?  I hear its next to impossible to get rolls with actual MDMA in them anymore because they can't get the raw materials they need in Europe.

I haven't rolled in 12 years so this molly shit is Greek to me though I hear about all the time.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> What's this molly BS compared to MDMA?  I hear its next to impossible to get rolls with actual MDMA in them anymore because they can't get the raw materials they need in Europe.
> 
> I haven't rolled in 12 years so this molly shit is Greek to me though I hear about all the time.



Molly is slang for molecule. It's just loose MDMA crystal powder. Again that's not to say it hasn't been cut by someone prior.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 15, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> Molly is slang for molecule. It's just loose MDMA crystal powder. Again that's not to say it hasn't been cut by someone prior.




Ahh...so it was like getting MDMA powder caps back in the day.  Got it.


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 15, 2012)

bro just go and roll, have fun. ur not going to die.


----------



## CG (Feb 15, 2012)

If you haven't started the methadrol yet, don't start it till after the party. Like everyone was saying unless you know without a shadow of a doubt that you're getting straight molly (pure mdma) don't fuck around. Odds are the combo wouldn't kill you, but why risk any unnecessary side effects?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 15, 2012)

I remember the first time I took X. 


Jesus christ. Just take the shit. If it's molly, rail it and call it a night.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> What's this molly BS compared to MDMA?  I hear its next to impossible to get rolls with actual MDMA in them anymore because they can't get the raw materials they need in Europe.
> 
> I haven't rolled in 12 years so this molly shit is Greek to me though I hear about all the time.



molly is supposed to be pure mdma and if u get good shit its usually brownish. white molly i've had usually cut with other amphetamines. molly if you get it pure is much safer than ecstasy rolls which are always cut with something else

edit* nevermind you already had this question answered


----------



## paolo584 (Feb 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I remember the first time I took X.
> 
> 
> Jesus christ. Just take the shit. If it's molly, rail it and call it a night.



hell yeah bro


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 15, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> molly is supposed to be pure mdma and if u get good shit its usually brownish. white molly i've had usually cut with other amphetamines. molly if you get it pure is much safer than ecstasy rolls which are always cut with something else
> 
> edit* nevermind you already had this question answered



Brownish means the final wash was skipped due to impatience or because it just wasn't important enough to the chemist.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Every chunk of molly I've ever seen has been, how can I put this... Off-clear? Like a little bit of a brownish hue. I don't think it's uncommon.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 15, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> Brownish means the final wash was skipped due to impatience or because it just want important enough to the chemist.



Chemist... LOL



Ecstasy is one of the worst drugs you can possibly do.  Stick to herb and hallucinogens.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 16, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> Brownish means the final wash was skipped due to impatience or because it just wasn't important enough to the chemist.



True but the best molly ive had has always been off color brownish. White molly always leftme feelin cracked out


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 16, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> True but the best molly ive had has always been off color brownish. White molly always leftme feelin cracked out



Well most people are impatient to some extent. I know I was/am  

Off white beige tinge...


----------



## jimm (Feb 16, 2012)

Say no to drugs and yes to hugs


----------



## MTB81 (Feb 16, 2012)

While this is true I prefer the off color crystals so I know it isn't cut with something.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 16, 2012)

MTB81 said:


> While this is true I prefer the off color crystals so I know it isn't cut with something.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk



Good luck with that.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 16, 2012)

We can't discuss rec. drugs in this forum.


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 17, 2012)

www.pillreports.com

research your ish first.

also, taking it with an oral would be pretty dumb dude.  but hey its your life bruh.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 17, 2012)

wait till after the concert to start you cycle. mdma will increase interfere with your hypothalamus which is also part of your endocrine system and raise you body temp. So do PH's. PH's are dehydrating so is mdma. you are placing yourself in a really bad situation combining them. And dude, wth? Are you taking Mdrol for the fun of it or are you training for real? If you were youd stay away from shit like that. not to mention that both tax the liver like crazy. Im sure there are many other negative possibilities but I cant think of them off the top of my head. you're not invincible.


----------

